# Nitrous; 2 tunes possible?



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about putting a nitrous kit on my car, and was wondering how the tune works? I'd like to be able to switch between a N/A tune, and a tune for the go juice. I know that on mustangs, some chips allow you to switch between tunes by changing dip switches, as long as the car is off. Does anything like this exist for GTOs, or is it pretty much one tune for all?


----------

